
Cops are raiding the homes of innocent people based only on IP addresses - AstroJetson
http://fusion.net/story/349359/cops-and-ip-addresses/
======
gumby
> a raid based on the IP address alone seems unreasonable.

Unreasonable to whom? If it intimidates people into switching off their Tor
nodes, then to the cops it was probably worth it.

(I am a fan of Tor in case you think I am in favor of this kind of
intimidation).

